# Any idea on this bottle?



## lindenst (Dec 3, 2009)

Measures 10.25" tall, super dark olive green color.  "Fero China Bisleri" "Milano"


----------



## lindenst (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually shoulda looked in archives of this site before posted, Italian Dessert Wine I assume from reading previous posts.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 4, 2009)

Actually, this is one of those bottles that even though it is NOT embossed BITTERS (perhaps Bisleri means bitters) it is listed in Ring (1980) & Ring - Ham (1998) as F-31 & variants as a BITTERS. From this documentation I, as a BITTERS specialist, consider it a BITTERS. They are dirt common so not very valuable however.


----------



## Celtics22 (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like a p.o.s


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2009)

Evening Gents,

Wesly, is it "Ferro China Bisleri" that is embossed on the shoulder?

Felice Bisleri was an Italian Pharmicist that created this tasty beverage. 

"Felice Bisleri (30 November 1851 â€“ 17 September 1921) was an Italian pharmacist, a maker of liquour and freedom fighter under Garibaldi (1865-67).
Bisleri was born in Gerolanuova near Brescia. He established the Felice Bislieri & Co. chemical laboratory in Milano, developing the successful "Ferro-China Bislieri", an amaro (drink) made as an alcohol infusion of cinchona bark, herbs, and iron salts. The company also made the wellselling "Nocera Umbra" mineral water named after Nocera Umbra (1894), as well as the "l'esanofele", a chemical based on quinine, iron and arsenic to combat malaria (1899).[1] Bisleri died in San Pellegrino. The Via Felice Bisleri in Milan is named after him, and the Bisleri mineral water brand still exists." From his Wikipage.

In the mid sixties Bisleri entered the India Market:
"Bisleri was originally an Italian company created by Felice Bisleri, who first brought the idea of selling bottled water in India. Bisleri then was introduced in Mumbai in glass bottles in two varieties â€“ bubbly & still in 1965. Parle bought over Bisleri (India) Ltd. in 1969 and started bottling water in glass bottles under the brand name â€˜Bisleriâ€™. Later Parle switched over to PVC non-returnable bottles & finally advanced to PET containers. In 1995 Ramesh J. Chauhan started expanding Bisleri operations. In 2003 Bisleri announced its venture to Europe.
The brand name Bisleri is so popular in India that it is used as generic name for bottled water." WikiBisleri. 

Wesly, you were wise to search here first. This is something I forget to do regularly. Don't quite know why that is, cuz so very frequently the answer or some darn good leads are already here.







"Bisler's Iron Cinchona Bitters - A nasty old bottle of bitters with some very fancy labeling. Photos taken "in situ" at an Estate Sale last November. I was charmed by the "ROEUR" in the lion's mouth. The bottle was purchased and put on a shelf without further investigation. Looking at the bottle again, I think further (better lit) documentation is probably in order. Interestingly, according to the text on the label, it was "Manufactured under the National Prohibition Act". I think that means that the manufacturers managed to classify this (likely very alcoholic) liquid as medicine. There is dosage information on the label reading: "Dose: For Adults One Tablespoonful - For Children One Teaspoonful In A Little Water" Found here.

There's a rather esoteric discussion on where to find a current full one @ this place, here.

Lastly, but not leastly, is this news story out of India, by way of Atlanta. Guess Who is Suing Who.


----------

